
The Intelligent Plant: Scientists debate a new way of understanding flora (2013) - leoreeves
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/12/23/the-intelligent-plant
======
leoreeves
Companion video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPql1VHbYl4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPql1VHbYl4)

